# NOT RESPONDING TO GONAL F



## applez (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I'm not sure if I am posting in the right forum!!

I started 75 iu Gonal F on the 22nd May for 3 days - Cycle Days 3/5/7 only!!
I just had my Follie scan today, and found out that I have not been responding to the Gonal F - Nothing is happening on my right Ovary - and my left has a tiny follie of 6mm (which is crap i know)  

I'm really sad today, I was hoping it would have worked, but it hasn't!  

So now I am back on Gonal F 75 iu for 5 days, daily! Until Friday 3rd June  

My question is: Being on Gonal F daily for 5 days, will my Follies start to grow, the Dr said yes!! But I need a second, third or fourth opinion lol  

Can you all tell me how you got on, on Gonal F? and if you responded well?


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi applez, 
I just wanted to say that on my 1st ivf I was started at a low dose and when I was scanned had no response and they were quite pessimistic, preparing me that the cycle may have to be cancelled. When Gonal f was increased I did go on to response-only got 3 fertilised eggs but did go on to get a BFP (although sadly did eventually miscarry). 
I have always been a slow responder-some woman just respond slower than others but there's still time for lots of growth. I know it's hard not to stress. But I really hope you have lots of juicy follicles when you go back ️xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi applez

I didn't respond well at all to gonal f. it was my first round of IVF and given I respond very well to Clomid I was put on gonal f and quite high dosage of 350. We ended up cancelling that cycle and they have put me on Menopur and Clomid this cycle. Hopefully you will be ok but if it doesn't go to plan id suggest changing drugs completely next time. they may suggest upping the dose but from what I gather most people respond well to one and not the other. x


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi applez,

I was put on a daily dose of 50iu gonalf, after 8 days I had three small follicles. After a further 3 days they had grown by over 10mm. So perhaps I was slow to first respond but after another few days my body seemed to do well. You still have time for lots of growth so fingers crossed for you that it goes well x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I've just finished minimal stimulation IVF and I was on 150 Gonal F due to PCOS. 

My left ovary didn't respond at all and I only had 2 big follicles on the right at egg collection. I only had one egg retrieved but it fertilised and is now a good quality blast in the freezer!

Think quality over quantity, you'll see on here a lot of women saying they had 20+ eggs retrieved but they normally loose half of them at fertilisation and then sometimes they dont even get 1 blast out the whole lot.

At first I was disappointed but we had one perfect blast produced from one lonely egg so my stimms worked for me in the end. 

xx


----------

